# Stocking for bookshelf tank?



## TorchwoodMindfreak (Mar 12, 2010)

Hello everyone  I haven't had bettas since I was young. I used to keep them in a tiny one gallon bow front tank with an undergravel filter. I now know a lot more about fish than then lol. I have two 10 gallon freshwater community tanks and a 37 gallon saltwater tank. Anyway for christmas I'm pretty sure I'll be getting the 6.6 bookshelf tank from petco. I know I'd like a betta, I feel so sad for them in their little cups at the stores. So how do you guys think I should stock this? I think sorrorities are cool but from what I've read on here this is kind of small plus I don't have extra tanks if things don't work out. So I'm think a male with some corries, peppered maybe, I've had them before and find them entertaing. Or should I go split tank? And if so two or three sections? What do you guys think?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

If you're doing a comunity tank, I have no suggestions. I only keep bettas. 
If you decide to divide, I would suggest you divide in 2 sections at the most.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I think 10 gallons is MIN. for ANY other fish

However, you can divide the tank in half and have two bettas 

And you can have some ghost shrimp in there is your guy(s) dont eat them


----------



## JahBetta (Nov 5, 2011)

Personally I'd do a small community anyday over a divider in anything less than a 6 gallon.

Snails, Shrimp for sure. A nice RCS colony in a 6.6g planted tank would be cool. You're going to want around 5-10 of any other species, especially to maintain characteristics and not be shy with the Betta. I'd say some species of Micro Rasbora; or a group of 3 Otto's; you may also choose to do Tetras. I have heard of a lot of people adding Pygmy Cories or 2-3 Cories to 5-10 gal tanks. I would do Pygmies as Cories like larger groups. I don't like Tetras in anything smaller than a 15, you can just tell they enjoy and like more room.


Just some advice; have been researching and researching for compatible tank mate as well; want the most peaceful fish for the tank, and the Betta and preferably no run ins with fin nipping.


----------



## BettaBuddy101 (Aug 22, 2011)

Pygmy cories generally tend to do best in 10G+, though the floor space is fairly large in the 6.6 bookshelves from what I remember, so you may get away with 5 of them. I must say,however, they are very active little guys for a small tank. While 5 isn't an ideal number (6+ is best), I don't think you'd want any more in that size tank, so it's up to you. You might want to try some endlers in there, 4/5 of them might do nicely. I'd go for all males for colour and a no-breeding guarantee. Personally, I'd just stick with the shrimp and the betta in there. I would find it a little too small for lots of other fish, but if you were going to try anything, I'd try the cories. If you had a 10G, you'd probably be able to have 8 or so cories, which would make a nicer shoal.


----------



## Draug Isilme (Aug 7, 2011)

I'd say your best bet with a tank that size is either snails or ghost shrimp- you just need to make sure your shrimp have enough cover/shelter... Of course, you need to monitor the tank and make sure the betta isn't too aggressive towards either of the species. They will turn ghost shrimp into snacks with a snail as an appetizer if you're not careful. It's usually best to introduce the tank mates first before introducing the betta before it has a chance to establish it's territory and will adapt to them being in the tank more easily in comparison to the other way around. I have a snail in my 5g with my betta. I'm lucky that my betta isn't overly aggressive and preoccupies himself with his reflection more. He's snipped at my snails antenna's, but luckily those grow back and that's about all my betta ever does- which is once in a blue moon. Sometimes my betta pecks at the algae thin I put in the tank for my snail to eat, so I put the little wafer in at night. That way my snail can eat without another fish stealing his food >.>;.... but um.. yeah! I hope that tid bit helps...


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

I would divide it between two males to be honest. In a tank that small you would run into problems because however peaceful the other fish may be, you may end up freaking the male out, and he may start killing the other fish. You can't ever tell. I have a male ct who was all calm and tranquil in my 20 gal community, and then I noticed how he would chase fish, then after a few weeks, I ended up losing 7 out of my 9 fish lol. So be careful. I add shrimp regardless because my betta LOVE to eat them. So thats kind of what I use for alternate source of food. Snails not so much because my girls will kill them and just leave them to rot. (not a fun clean up job AT ALL) so I'd get two males and add some shrimp and maybe some live plants. Anubais is the easiest, I just let mine float, you could tie it to a rock or something, just don't bury it or it dies. And I'm doing anacharis and java fern. I think two boys divided with some shrimp and natural plants would be awesome.


----------



## BettaBuddy101 (Aug 22, 2011)

I personally wouldn't divide it as I like to give my bettas more than 3 gallons as a personal opinion. Moss balls, anubias and java fern might be some live plants to look into as they are pretty low-care plants.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Mossballs are great too!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i have a 3 gallon the style of the 6 gallon you're looking at. I keep my Male Betta, a mystery snail and a couple plants in it. he's pretty happy.

I'd say Maybe a male, snail, and a couple cories, or 2-3 females and a snail. Algae likes to build heavy in these little self contained tanks. With a plant or 2 or some resonable decoration to hide in.


----------



## JahBetta (Nov 5, 2011)

Anitax3x said:


> I would divide it between two males to be honest. In a tank that small you would run into problems because however peaceful the other fish may be, you may end up freaking the male out, and he may start killing the other fish. You can't ever tell. I have a male ct who was all calm and tranquil in my 20 gal community, and then I noticed how he would chase fish, then after a few weeks, I ended up losing 7 out of my 9 fish lol. So be careful. I add shrimp regardless because my betta LOVE to eat them. So thats kind of what I use for alternate source of food. Snails not so much because my girls will kill them and just leave them to rot. (not a fun clean up job AT ALL) so I'd get two males and add some shrimp and maybe some live plants. Anubais is the easiest, I just let mine float, you could tie it to a rock or something, just don't bury it or it dies. And I'm doing anacharis and java fern. I think two boys divided with some shrimp and natural plants would be awesome.


Do your shrimp reproduce enough to sustain a colony, yet still under control population of the fry with the Betta? Am going to do the same thing once I get some more Shrimp friendly plants in the tank this next week.


----------



## TorchwoodMindfreak (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay so I'm thinking of about three different options:
1) 1 male betta with about 5 pygmy cories.
2) 1 male betta with ghost or cherry shrimp and a snail.
3) Split between 2 male bettas and maybe ghost shrimp/ snails.
I really like number one and three. But still what do you guys think?


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

You need a minimum of 5 or 4 females together. Otherwise you'll have carnage in that tank. And Cories need a minimum of 4 so you'd be way over stocked.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I really love this tank & am going to get one as soon as I come across an appropriate shelf to put one on. 

If it was me I would start out with nothing but some RCS & Lots of plants. Let the plants & the RCS get nice & established & then get a very nice looking male Betta. Maybe even a Giant.


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

If go with option 3 . Gives ur makes room to swim and some plants with snails and shrimp would look awesome


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Ohhh I would do a giant! Wow +1 !!! I totally would get a nice looking giant some shrimp and snail. Oh wow . Great idea


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

JahBetta said:


> Do your shrimp reproduce enough to sustain a colony, yet still under control population of the fry with the Betta? Am going to do the same thing once I get some more Shrimp friendly plants in the tank this next week.


I get shrimp 10 for $1 at a Lps by my house. My sorority girls kill them constantly, so when the pop gets low I add more. However I do have a steady population of shrimp. My girls really do enjoy them though and sometimes I scoop them out of my 40 gal and add them to my two 10 gals I have divided between my males, they kill them immediately too that is if the shrimp don't hide fast enough. My betta's are much happier and even my platies and Cories in my 40 gal eat them. I feed flakes every other day for variety. It keeps my problems with sbd to a minimum. I swear by it honestly.


----------



## TorchwoodMindfreak (Mar 12, 2010)

Would anyone do a three-way split? I want to save as many of the gorgeous little guys as I can. I went to look at some this weekend and saw some really pretty crowntails and a spadetail I think. :roll: If not I think I'll do the two-way split. I'm planning on using the binder and mesh method that I found on here. The tank has a HOB filter, is there a good way to get it to filter all the sections well? 

*Just confirmed that I'm getting the tank :-D*


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

A three way splint in my opinion is way too small a space for each betta unless you do a lot of water changes. If you had a 10 gallon, then a three way split would work. 
I have the Petco bookshelf tank. I use it as a grow out tank for my fry.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Split 2 way or just the betta and ghost/RCS shrimp or a snail.. the bio load would be too great for anything more, added to the actual size of the tank. It may say 6.6 gallons, but you have to add in substrate and such which will diminish it even further.



TorchwoodMindfreak said:


> Okay so I'm thinking of about three different options:
> 1) 1 male betta with about 5 pygmy cories.
> 2) 1 male betta with ghost or cherry shrimp and a snail.
> 3) Split between 2 male bettas and maybe ghost shrimp/ snails.
> I really like number one and three. But still what do you guys think?


6 fish in a 6 gallon is overload.. way too much bio load, and not recommended.. why most experienced keepers here will tell you that you shouldn't add in another fish in anything under 10 gallons.. it's not just the size of the tank you are looking at.



EvilVOG said:


> i have a 3 gallon the style of the 6 gallon you're looking at. I keep my Male Betta, a mystery snail and a couple plants in it. he's pretty happy.
> 
> I'd say Maybe a male, snail, and a couple cories, or 2-3 females and a snail. Algae likes to build heavy in these little self contained tanks. With a plant or 2 or some resonable decoration to hide in.


2-3 females is not enough females, as 2-3 will rip each other apart and you will end up with one left, that would be hurt. A sorority needs to be larger and in a 10 gal minimum because they do need the space....

Snails have a huge bio load just on themselves alone- with snails in a tank you would have to do extra water changes- so having a snail, a betta and a couple of cories (which they do better in groups of 4+) is well over the limit for that tank. 

It's a 6 gal, less with substrate.. as mentioned by others.. divide it by 2, or 1 snail, or a good colony of shrimps (shrimps have small bio loads, but make good betta snacks) is the safest way to keep that tank.. anything more and you risk causing harm with spiked chemistry at the least.


----------



## bastage (Oct 16, 2011)

I Honestly don't see a problem diving it 3 ways as long as there even. That will give you a little over 2 gallons per fish which is plenty (& Yes I am well aware that substrate removes from that). Especially given the shape which will still provide plenty of surface area to each one. The other things to be sure of is that there is filtration & heat working for all 3 sections. The dividers themselves will act as baffles so if you have a HOB filter in the center it will have LOTS of flow & very little in the outside 2. 

This said If you go that far as to add 3 betta's keep anything else VERY light in bioload.. So I wouldnt add ANY snails, though a few good sized shrimp would still be OK. 

Although if it was me it would still start out as just being heavily planted for a few weeks. Followed by adding a shrimp colony. Lastly adding a single male. Although I think 2 gallons is enough room as long as the water is taken care of I still prefer to give them more. & The Petco Bookshelf is such an awesome tank to show off in I would do just that.


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I have that exact tank. I personally only keep 1 betta in the tank. Overstocking the tank by accident would be a nightmare with my busy schedule, so I rather have my tank understocked than overstocked. Both of my fish have been alone for at least a year, so I don't really want to give them room mates now. Then when I think about how much faster the ammonia would build up with more bioload, I just leave well enough alone.

I wouldn't do much more than a snail or a few shrimp with a betta in 5 gallons. If you want a community tank with multiple species of fish, then you may need a 10 gallon or larger depending on the fish. : /


----------

